# how long does it take for fur to grow atleast an inch?



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

so i took toby to the groomers, and he had sooo much matting, so groomer had to shave him all off, to basically start over, poor pup looks like a rat, so my question is how long does it take for their fur grow atleast an inch?


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I had Gracie cut really short on her torso (not legs, head etc.) 2 weeks ago today; I'd guess her hair has grown about 1/4 inch, maybe a little less in those 2 weeks. I like it a lot better now that it has gotten just a tiny bit longer!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It can take a while but it will grow! i've grown a coat from shave hack job to a full coat in a year. That may sound like a long time but it was a lot of growth!


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

For me, a bad hair experience is, at first shock, devistating. It takes a while for my mind to register the physical transformation all the while filling me with regret and a feeling of some wierd violation. I struggle with my llimited success to make it grow back with the power of my mind or alter the result for the better in some "creative" way. (The later, not such a good idea.). I tell myself it is only hair. This rarely helps much. A day or two later, still somewhat of an insufficient mourning period, there is only ONE thing left to do. SHOP for a new outfit to suite my new identity. Please keep in mind that is just the processing I experience with the hair on my own head! A bad hair cut on my baby (ies)! Yikes! Consider the above emotional rendition to the 5th power. Some how, avoiding the mirror offers little relief for the fur-kid situation. So I say, "Go Shopping!" There are some lovely new outfits and accessories on the Pampered Pet Boutique site! I say take T&T shoppping and dress up that new, though transitional, do! 

PS: My experience with the coats of my fur kids-poodles, afghans and malts-is that yes, eventually it does grow back and, in many cases healthier than before, but never by the next day. RATS! :bysmilie:


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (nic05 @ Aug 15 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818013


> so i took toby to the groomers, and he had sooo much matting, so groomer had to shave him all off, to basically start over, poor pup looks like a rat, so my question is how long does it take for their fur grow atleast an inch?[/B]


Well it takes approximately 14-18 mo. to grow a full coat. Some coates grow faster and some slower, usually it depends on the coat type . Real silky soft thin coats grow slooooow!!! This is just based on my experience. I believe that I read somewhere that coats grow 1/4"-1/2" per month.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Tawni had luxating patella surgery and they shaved her entire rear end to a point it looked like she forgot to put her pants on. It has now been 4 weeks and she only has 1/4" of hair grown back! So, I would agree, about 1/4" per month. Trying to figure out why the hair between her foot pads grows like a weed, but the hair on her body is sooo slow!


----------

